# Whoa Momma!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And just some other shots. 

Misha:










Ellie:










Tasha:










Bree:



















Zina:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Worms! OMG they've all got worms!!! LOL!!!!

Wow, those are some big baby bellies going on there!! When are they due? Just want to rub those tummies!!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Make sure nothing sharp is around those girls! They look like they are going to pop with a simple pink ***** :shock:

When are these lovely ladies spawn due to take over the world?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless! Zina makes me want to sit her down and "give her a good foot rub" for her efforts! 

I second the above - when do we get to see super cute baby pics instead of poor "get this thing out of me" mare pics??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Early-Mid May - Depending on when in their due range they plan to let go. LOL
I don't think poor Zina or Rythm want to hang onto any longer then they have too! :shock:

I know wanna have my bebe's NOW! Well, wait... We're in the middle of a snowstorm. Next week!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Early-Mid May - Depending on when in their due range they plan to let go. LOL
> I don't think poor Zina or Rythm want to hang onto any longer then they have too! :shock:
> 
> I know wanna have my bebe's NOW! Well, wait... We're in the middle of a snowstorm. Next week!


Snow storm?! Didn't anyone tell you its April? Sheesh! Its spring woman! Get with it


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Snow storm?! Didn't anyone tell you its April? Sheesh! Its spring woman! Get with it


Oh my lord tell me about it. We've already gotten three inches today, and it's not supposed to stop until SUNDAY.
*headdesk*


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Oh my lord tell me about it. We've already gotten three inches today, and it's not supposed to stop until SUNDAY.
> *headdesk*


Make it stop.. it's all coming over here!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You all keep your snow! I don't want it!! We are FINALLY starting to see the light. The worse of it is, all of the venues for our horse trials all seem to be low laying land that take forever to dry out. At this rate I am going to be doing cross country through mud lands *sigh*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BAHAHA!! I'm doing everything in my power to sent it Eastward for ya'll! :twisted:


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Good for you WS...keep sending all that snow east of you. I don't care for it either.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Steff... I officially hate you now :-x

From Environment Canada:



> Tonight: Mainly cloudy. A few rain showers beginning this evening then changing to flurries near midnight and ending before morning. Wind southwest 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Wind becoming northwest 20 gusting to 40 after midnight. Low minus 5.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Steff... I officially hate you now :-x
> 
> From Environment Canada:


LOL
Nice!

Check out mine!



> Light snow ending early this evening then cloudy. Low minus 12.


The winds are gone!  :lol:


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Welllll to keep them out of the snow you can just ship Zina to me our snow finally melted and it's getting warmer. 

Loving them all as always WSA.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful!! I hate to brag but we're getting 70-80 degree warmth starting tomorrow.   :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Beautiful!! I hate to brag but we're getting 70-80 degree warmth starting tomorrow.   :wink:


I don't like you right now! LOL
Thursday it *might* start getting nice here. :-x


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> Welllll to keep them out of the snow you can just ship Zina to me our snow finally melted and it's getting warmer.
> 
> Loving them all as always WSA.


Thank you!
Zina is definitely a keeper though.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I just don't like anyone, so I guess that leaves me out of this conflab about the weather.....


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope your mares have safe deliveries 

can`t wait to see the foals 

lovey pictures of the herd


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my!!! Beautiful girls!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What cute girls! Can't wait to see their cute foals!


----------

